# Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem



## Aggrotyp (7. Juni 2012)

*Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem 5.1 heimkinosystem zum filme schauen, habe jedoch noch keine erfahrung damit.
Es soll mit folgenden geräten betrieben werden:

Beamer, benq w600+
BenQ W600+ DLP-Projektor (Kontrast 4000:1, 2600 ANSI Lumen, HD-Ready, 3D-fähig, 1280x720p) weiß: Amazon.de: Elektronikbluray player/Festplattenrecorder
LG HR550S 3D Blu-ray Player/ Festplattenrekorder: Amazon.de: Elektronik

budget wär ca. 500€
hab gutes von teufel gehört, sind die lautsprecher wirklich empfehlenswert?
benötige ich noch andere komponenten?

die räumlichkeit (wohnzimmer) sieht so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
ist zwar 100euronen über dem budget, aber mach auf mich einen guten eindruck, was meint ihr?
http://www.teufel.de/heimkino/columa-300-5.1-set-m-p2482.html


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

Wie hoch hängt die Leinwand denn?

500€ ist aber recht wenig, vor allem wenn Du nen 300€-PLayer hast und scheinbar nicht ungeheuer sparen musstest. Da wäre es an sich viel besser gewesen, wenn Du nen Player für 100€ und dafür dann 700€ für Surround als Budget hättest. 

Du brauchst halt auch einen Decoder, also einen Receiver, der das digitale Surroundsignal vom Player auf die Boxen verteilt. Du kannst nicht einfach nur ein Boxenset für den PC mit seinen 3 Steckern nutzen. D.h. entweder Du musst ein Teufel Set in der "Digital"-Version kaufen, da ist dann eine Art Pseudo-Receiver dabei, wobei der Aufpreis nicht gering ist und man für das Geld schon fast nen richtigen Receiver bekommt. Oder aber Du nimmst eben direkt nen richtigen Receiver für ca 250€ und dann halt ein ziemlich billiges 5.1Boxenset für 250€ (für ein PC-Set wären 250€ zwar teuer, aber für Heimkino ist das sehr wenig, das geben halbwegs ambitionierte Heimkino-Freunde allein für den Subwoofer aus, mindestens...). 

Wie wäre es so: Receiver und erstmal nur Stereoboxen dazuholen, danach dann nen Sub, dann Rear und als letztes einen Center? Man sollte halt schon mind 80€ pro Box rechnen und 150€ für nen Sub, damit es ein Set ist, von dem Du auch wirklich was hast - das wäre dann aber auch was für locker 15-20 Jahre, was Du nur ersetzen brauchst, wenn Du dich beim Sound steigern willst und mal Geld über hast.


----------



## Aggrotyp (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

62cm vom boden hängt die leinwand.

hätte nicht gedacht dass ein gutes system so viel kostet 
ok, wenn nicht mehr viel um ist zum "richtigen receiver" würd ich den auch nehmen, kannst du mir einen empfehlen?
was denkst du welches kapital ich aufwenden muss, um ein gutes 5.1 erlebnis zu haben?


----------



## Sahit (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

Also wenn etwas Kinofeeling aufkommen soll würde ich schon mindestens 1200€ einplanen. Hier mal ein System was ich denk ne sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis aufweist. Kabel müsstest du dann noch entsprechend dazu nehmen 
Obwohl ich mir nicht sicher bin ob die 130W pro Kanal von dem Verstärker reichen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

Also, "mindestens" 1200€ finde ich was sehr hochgegriffen für den aboluten Einstieg, vor allem wenn man an sich nur 500€ verplanen wollte - beachten, dass ja nicht der gesamte Raum beschallt werden muss. Aber Sahits Zusammenstellung für ca 1000e ist da schon eher das, was ich auch ungefähr sagen würde.

Aber ein anständiger Receiver kostet halt schon mind 250€. Sagen wir mal 300€. Mit einem Center, der die Stimmen wirklich gut und klar genug rüberbringt, würde ich ab 80€ rechnen. Vordere Boxen als Paar mind 130-150€, hinten ebenso. Dazu ein Sub für mind 150€. So an die 1000€ kann das also schon werden. Und je mehr Du investierst, desto besser wird es. 

Wenn Du weniger ausgibst, hast Du aber nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. So ein Set von Teufel wie ein E400 oder so ist halt an sich für nen PC gedacht und ein kleines Zimmer - bei so einem Set hast Du typischerweise enorme Nachteile im Mittentonbereich, da die sehr kleinen Boxen dafür nicht stark genug sind - und der Sub wiederum konzentriert sich nicht voll auf den Tiefbass, eben DAMIT der Mittentonbreich etwas unterstützt wird - das klingt dann nicht so dolle. Natürlich: wenn man vorher nur ein 100€-Stereoset hatte oder gar ein 100€-PC-5.1-Set, DANN klingt auch ein 300-400€ aktives PC-Set wie das E400 "gut", und für den Preis ist es auch okay - aber wenn Du so was mal testest und nur zum Vergleich Receiver + Boxen wie von mir genannt, dann wirst Du schnell den Unterschied hören und ganz sicher sagen, dass es den Aufpreis locker wert ist, denn wenn Du sogar nen Beamer usw. hast, wirst Du ja sicher recht oft Filme genießen wollen. Du kannst aber natürlich auch nen Reciever und dazu ERSTMAL so ein Komplettset mit kleinen Boxen für 300€ dazukaufen und nach und nach dann aufrüsten.

Was du eben auch machen könntest wäre, dass Du aus Kostengründen erstmal nur Receiver + Frontboxen holst, aber dann eben welche, die besser sind und 200-250€ kosten. und dann irgendwann nen Sub, dann Rearm dann Center oder so. Du könntest auch das, was Sahit vorschlug, nehmen, aber statt der 2 Standboxen einfach nochmal ein Paar der kleineren - du könntest zB auch erstmal EIN Paar kleine holen, vorne austesten, und wenn Du da doch mehr willst, ordest Du die Standboxen und nimmst die kleineren für hinten.


Was ich gemacht habe: ich habe seit 20 Jahre Stereoboxen, die damals umgerechnet ca 500€ (Paar) kosteten, also schon recht gut - heute müsste man für solche Boxen sicher 600-700€ zahlen. Als mein Stereoverstärker kaputtging, hab ich dann nen Receiver und erstmal nur Rearboxen geholt, dabei sehr günstige genommen für Wandmontage, und zwar die JBL Control one für 90€ PAARpreis. Dazu noch einen Sub für 130€ von Yamaha, wobei ICH einen Sub, denn man sofort bemerkt und spürt, NICHT mag - ich habe daher bewusst einen günstigeren Sub geholt, und das ist für MICH auch Top, denn wenn ich will => aufdrehen und es wummst trotzdem sehr gut, und ansonsten bei Einstellung 40% => er stört nicht, sorgt aber für guten Bass, und je nach Film bummst es trotzdem. Bei Musik merke ich erst, wenn ich ihn runterdrehe und dann merke, was plötzlich fehlt, dass und was er alles im Bassbereich auf seine eher dezente Art leistet  2 Monate später hab ich dann noch einen Heco Victa 101 Centerspeaker geholt für 80€, und das war eine super Idee, denn bei Filmen ist die Sprachte zu 90% auf dem Center und nun viel klarer - vorher haben sich die Stimmen mit dem, was bei Front L+R zu hören war, vermischt - vor allem bei Actionszenen gingen die Stimmen dann oft unter bzw. es war viel zu laut, wenn man die Stimmen noch hören wollte - nun hab ich den Center ganz bewusst etwas lauter eingestellt beim Receiver, falle nicht mehr vom Sofa bei ner Actionszene und höre die Gespräche einwandfrei. 


Sound"freaks" würden nun sagen, dass das klanglich nicht zusammenpasst und man alle Boxen aus der gleichen Bauserie kaugen solle, aber: wenn zB eine Stimme von vorne rechts nach links wandert, merke ich nicht am Klang, dass der Center "anders" klingt - das heißt es stört nicht. Ich habe den Center auch ein bisschen per Equalizere im Receiver angepasst, damit er vom Charakter her meinen Frontboxen ähnelt. Und die hinteren Boxen klingen zwar hörbar anders, ABER wenn zB in einem FIlm einer von hinten ruft, dann weiß man ja nicht, ob es nun etwas "höher" klingt, weil es vom Filmsound halt so vorgesehen ist, oder ob es WEGEN der Boxen so klingt  daher stört das überhaupt nicht. Bei Musik, die dann aus allen Richtungen kommt, verschmilzt auch alles im Raum zu einem einzigen Sound, also auch dort stört es nicht, dass die kleinen JBL etwas mittenbetonter spielen als meine Frontboxen und durch die kleine Größe wenig Bass haben. Vor allem findet das allermeiste an Sound sowieso vorne statt, so dass ich die Rear-Boxen auch gar nicht sooo wichtig finde, was den Sound angeht. DASS man zB hört "Schuss von hinten links" oder "Auto kommt von hinten", ist aber natürlich ne gute Sache. Und die Boxen sind auch nicht so billig, dass es sich so anhört, als würde hinter mir einer am Handy nen Autosound abspielen   


Gute Receiver kriegst Du u.a. von Yamaha, Denon, Onkyo und Pioneer. Muss denn nur Beamer und BD-player verbunden werden?


----------



## Sahit (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

Ok gut 1200€ war etwas hoch was sagst du zu dem von mir geposteten? 1020 ohne Kabel ich denk mit Kabeln kommt man dann so auf 1050


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*



Sahit schrieb:


> Ok gut 1200€ war etwas hoch was sagst du zu dem von mir geposteten? 1020 ohne Kabel ich denk mit Kabeln kommt man dann so auf 1050



ich hab meinen Beitrag schon editiert mit Bezugnahme auf Deinen Vorschlag


----------



## Aggrotyp (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

thx herbboy 
meine freundin steuert dank deines post einen teil bei, und wir haben uns geeinigt ~1000€ auszugeben.

es sollte nur der beamer und bd player verbunden werden.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

Sahits Vorschlag ist da schon ganz gut, kannst als Sub auch zB den nehmen Magnat Monitor Supreme Sub 301A Aktiver Bassreflex Subwoofer, Frontfire 90 dB schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik 

Center kommt dann unter die Leinwand. und bei den vorderen weiß ich nicht, ob man wirklich die Standboxen nehmen sollte, und wenn ja: vlt direkt die Heco 701, die kosten auch kaum mehr.



Als Kabel solltest du am besten mind 1,5mm² Querschnitt nehmen, muss aber nicht was für 2€/Meter sein...   und am besten Player per HDMI an den Receiver, von da dann per HDMI zum Beamer - da brauchst Du dann halt ein HDMI-Kabel, das lang genug ist - oder soll Receiver und Player nach "hinten" zum Beamer?


----------



## Sahit (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

Achja nochmal wegen kabeln du brauchst Lautsprecherkabel (ich würde 1,5mm oder 2,5mm breite nehmen länge sollten an sich 20m reichen), dann nen Subwoofer Kabel, und 2xHDMI um alles zu verbinden

Edit: Herbboy war schneller XD


----------



## Aggrotyp (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

der receiver bleibt vorne stehen, hab einen kabelschacht montiert wo auch ein 10m hdmi kabel verlegt ist, müsste also nur ein 2tes einziehen.

Die Heco 701 für vorne und die 101er für center machen einen guten eindruck auf mich.
beim avr und die hinteren ls bin ich unschlüssig

habe vor einigen jahren 2 stück dieser subs erstanden, da ich sie schon lang nicht mehr in verwendung hab stell ich mir die frage
ob man damit eine kiste fürs system selbst bauen könnte und ob es sinn machen würde?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke für den tipp mit den kabeln, werde die 2,5mm nehmen 

edit: das mit meinem woofer hat sich erledigt, war bei einem kumpel und der hat mir davon abgeraten.
werde mir einen "richtigen" zulegen.


----------



## Aggrotyp (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

war heute abend beim media markt und hab mal die heco victo 501 probegehört, ich bin überwältigt.
sehr guter sound gegen die gleichpreisigen magnattürme und andere. wie müssen sich erst die victo 701 anhören. 
nur vom vorgeschlagenen subwoofer bin ich nicht überzeugt, da muss was besseres (leider wahrscheinlich auch teurer) her.

mommentaner stand der dinge ist:
Center: victa 101
Ls vo: victa 701
Ls hi: victa 501
Sub: will ich erstmal weglassen und eventuell später besseren kaufen.

bleibt noch die frage nach dem avr und bitte euch um hilfe. folgende lächeln mich an:
denon:
Denon AVR 1612 5.1 AV-Receiver (3D, HDMI, 5x 120 Watt, UKW-/MW-Tuner) schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
yamaha
http://www.amazon.de/Yamaha-RX-V471...=sr_1_3?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1339178343&sr=1-3
oder gleich einen 7.1 receiver um möglicherweise in zukunft weiter aufzurüsten:
Sony STR-DH520 7.1 Surround Receiver (4x HDMi Eingänge, 1x HDMI-Ausgang, 1080p Upscaling, 3D fähig) schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

beim avr fällt es mir echt schwer eine meinung zu bilden...


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

Also, von 7.1 halte ich an sich nicht viel - da braucht man Platz an den Seiten, damit die Seiten boxen neben einem stehen, und damit die Rearboxen dann wiederum nicht zu nah an den Seitenboxen sind, muss man wiederum die Sitzplätze ein gutes Stück vor die Rearboxen stellen...  und echtes 7.1 haben AFAIK eh nicht viele Filme.

Ich hab den Yamaha, der ist sehr gut - der Denon würde wohl den Vorteil haben, dass er vermutlich mehr Leistung hat. 


Wegen des Subs: hast Du den probegehört? Was genau war da nicht überzeugend?


----------



## Timsu (8. Juni 2012)

Der Victa Sub hat kaum Tiefgang.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*



Timsu schrieb:


> Der Victa Sub hat kaum Tiefgang.


 
Ich war jetzt nicht sicher, ob er meinen Vorschlag meinte Magnat Monitor Supreme Sub 301A Aktiver Bassreflex Subwoofer, Frontfire 90 dB schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik 


So oder so: wenn er genauer beschreiben kann, was nicht überzeugend war, kann man natürlich besser helfen


----------



## Aggrotyp (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

hab den probegehört:
http://www.amazon.de/Heco-Aktiver-B...98FG/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1339179795&sr=8-8
es war schon guter bass, aber bei meiner jetzige philips anlage spür ich 
ihn durch den körper und kommt mir knackiger vor. 
kein problem sagte der mm verkäufer und drehte am regler.
aber dann fing der sub mehr ins "grollen" an, wie soll ich sagen... in der tiefe wurde es unreiner, nicht so natürlich.

ok, 7.1 lass ich dann mal sein, zum 5.1 avr:
da du den yamaha besitzt, aber auch leistungsvorteile beim denon siehst, zu welchen würdest du mir raten, für meine zwecke?

danke dir jetzt schon mal für deine hilfe, ich weiß es echt zu schätzen. 

edit:
den magnat sub konnte ich leider nicht vor ort probehören, aber allein der klangunterschied zwischen 
den magnat ls und den heco ls, lässt mich daran zweifeln dass mich der 
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001GNC0RG/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum
glücklich macht.
vielleicht bringt mir vorerst die victo501/victo701 kombie genug vom tiefgang, wenn nicht kann ich später teurer nachrüsten.
Aber vom klang und reinheit überzeugt mich schon die victo 501 im alleingang.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

Ein Sub SOLL ja - grad wenn Du schon größere Boxen hast - nur den richtig tiefen Bass bringen, das "Grummeln" usw., aber er soll nicht das alles überlagernde sein. An sich ist ein guter Sub einer, bei dem Du erst dann, wenn er ausgeschaltet wird, merkst, was plötzlich fehlt - das muss also nicht der "Wandwackler-Bass" sein. 

Aber schwer zu sagen, was DU dann brauchst oder willst. Zudem hängt es auch sehr davon ab, was Du grad abspielst und wie der Receiver eingestellt ist. Mit unpassender Trennfrequenz spielt der Sub beim Probehören vlt ZU VIEL ab, also er übernimmt übertrieben gesagt auch Mittengeräusche, was viele Kunden dann beeindruckt, weil es "reinahaut", aber anderen zu viel ist, weil es viel zu dominant wird oder gar "wummert". 

Nebenbei: Jahrzehnte haben Musikliebhaber auch ohne Sub ihre Musik gehört und nichts vermisst - durch FIlme-5-1 kamen dann die Subs ins Spiel. Manche glauben daher halt heutzutage, dass man zu Hause eine Disco haben muss


----------



## Aggrotyp (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

vielleicht war er wirklich nicht gut eingestellt, und außerdem bin ich mit der falschen
erwartung an das thema "sub" rangegangen, er soll halt noch immer ins wohnzimmer und nicht in die disco oder ins auto. 

nächste woche freitag fahr ich wieder zum mm da der zulieferer dann da ist, und sie den victo 701 nich im programm haben.
hab mich mit den verkäufer abgesprochen, und werd preisvergleiche im internet machen.
mal sehen was er mir punkto preis machen kann.
hätte nicht gedacht dass ich mir mal elektonikartikel beim mm kauf. 
bei der gelegenheit hör ich mir den heco sub nochmal an.

beim avr tendiere ich leicht zum denon 1612 aufgrund der mehrleistung.


----------



## Per4mance (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

was ist den mit dem set hier. hab das zufällig gefunden. taugt das was ? klick kostet immerhin nur 899.-


@herbboy: wenn du das nicht merkst das der center nen anderer ist fühl ich mich gleich sicherer nen anderen zu kaufen. meiner is mir zu hoch der passt nicht ganz in meinen tv aufbau.


----------



## Timsu (9. Juni 2012)

Klar hört man das wenn man einen anderen Center hat. Wesentlich besser wäre sowieso ein KompaktLS als Center.


----------



## Aggrotyp (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

wieso wär ein kompakt ls besser? der victa 101 ist doch schon ziemlich wuchtig für einen center.

@per4mance: dein vorgeschlagenes set wirkt auf mich schon wertig, aber hab mich beim probehören in die victa ls verschossen.
außerdem wil ich wegen der couchhöhe für hinten gleich einen ls turm kaufen, da wie ich finde der aufpreis gegenüber eines
regallautsprechersets + standfüße nur gering ausfällt.
außerdem hab ich leider keine möglichkeit das jamo system probe zu hören, und würde es vielleicht bereuen es gekauft zu haben.
trotzdem danke, freu mich über jeden vorschlag.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

Also, ein Kompakt-LS ist sicher nicht besser als ein gleichteurer extra als Center entwickelter Lautsprecher - idR wird da ja besonders auf die Frequenzen Wert gelegt, die für Sprache wichtig sind, da DAS ja das ist, was man hauptsächlich aus dem Center hört.

Und wuchtig ist der 101 für einen richtigen Center nicht, ich musste sogar länger suchen, bis ich einen gefunden hab, der nicht zu groß ist     es gibt halt andere, die deutlich breiter, dafür dann flacher und nicht so tief sind. Es gibt aber auch viele, die noch höher und vor allem noch viel teifeer sind. Als ich nen Center suchte bis 150€ waren alle, die in Frage kamen, viel zu tief oder am Ende dann auch viel zu klein und eher eine Lösung für Leute, die ein platzsparendes System suchen.


----------



## Timsu (10. Juni 2012)

Klar sind liegende Lautsprecher mit zwei symnetrisch angeordneten Tieftönern (d'appolito oder so  heißt das) gerade wenn man angewinkelt sitzt schlechter.


----------



## Aggrotyp (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

Bestellung ist raus:
center: heco victa 101
front:   heco victa 701
rear:    heco victa 501
sub:    heco victa 251a

beim mediamarkt hab ich das ausstellungsstück vom denon 1312 (ohne verpackung) geschossen.
leider ist mir zu hause erst aufgefallen das die fernbedienung fehlt. 
also morgen wieder zum mm. ich hoffe die fernbedienung ist auffindbar,
und falls nicht dass es keine probleme mit der rückgabe gibt...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

Oder du holst eine Universal-FB, das kann auf Dauer sowieso angenehmer sein als je eine für TV, Receiver, BD-Player und vlt. noch CD-Player oder so...


----------



## Timsu (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

Kurze Frage: Warum kaufst du dir den Sub, der dir nicht gefallen hat?


----------



## Aggrotyp (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*



Timsu schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Warum kaufst du dir den Sub, der dir nicht gefallen hat?


 war nochmal probehören und er leistet seinen beitrag zum system. wie von herbboy schon erwähnt kein erdbeben simulator,
aber er passt sehr gut zur kombi und haucht der gesamten klangkulisse leben ein.

ich kanns gar nicht erwarten, hoffe das system kommt diese woche. 

ps.: die fernbedienung hab ich erhalten.


----------



## Timewarp2008 (18. Juni 2012)

Ich bin mal gespannt ob du den SUB Zuhause überhaupt brauchst.
Als ich mir vor ein paar Monaten meine ersten "richtigen" Lautsprecher (Canton GLE 470) gekauft hab dachte ich auch erst das ich noch nen SUB brauche.
Aber was aus den teilen rauskommt ist der Wahnsinn, zumindest für mich als HiFi Neuling 
Oke, bei Filmen fehlt es mir schon etwas an Bass aber für Musik reichen mir die beiden gle's vollkommen.
Wenn ich bei mir nicht so miese Akustik Bedingungen hätten, wäre der Sound wohl noch um einiges besser.

Bin gespannt wie zufrieden du mit deinem Set bist.

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

Für Musik braucht man echt keinen Sub, da ist man ja auch Jahrzehnte ohne ausgekommen    Außer man steht sehr extrem auf den SubbassBereich zB bei DubStep usw., und dann isses halt Geschmackssache. Manche wollen auf das ganz tiefe Magengrummeln nicht verzichten, selbst wenn es von der Band gar nicht so gewollt war - aber auch so kommen normale Boxen ja schon sehr tief runter.


----------



## Aggrotyp (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

heute war es so weit, hab das ls set bekommen und alles verkabelt und angeschlossen.
nach stundenlanger arbeit tritt ein problem auf:

ich hab kein bild, aber der ton wird übertragen. hab mal gegoogelt, und bekannte fehler sind
1. zu langes (schlechtes) hdmi kabel zum avr
hab ein billiges 10m hdmi kabel vom avr zum beamer, selbiges kabel funktionierte mit bd player und beamer einwandfrei.

2. avr defekt. da ich das ausstellungsstück erworben hab, kann es sein das der avr einen defekt hat 
nach wochenlangen betrieb?

ls sind richtig mit dem avr verbunden und der ton läuft sauber, auch die verkabelung zwischen bd- kombi, avr, und beamer passt
laut anleitung. woran liegts wohl? ist es möglich das es an den erwähnten punkten liegt? bitte um hilfe und vorschläge.


----------



## Per4mance (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

an den receivereinstellungen kanns nicht liegen oder? 

ansonsten mal nen kürzeres kabel probieren.

ich kauf auch billige aber ich achte auf die qualität amazon basic und inakustik funtionieren bei mir immer. hama oder so richtigen billigdreck mit dünnen kabeln und schlechten steckern würd ich nicht kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

Teste doch einfach mal das kürzere Kabel - Du kannst ja sicher für diesen Test Beamer oder AV oder Player umstellen. Wenn DAS geht, dann liegt es am langen "Billig"-Kabel. 


Geht das lange Kabel denn ohne AVR, also BEamer direkt an Player?


----------



## Aggrotyp (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

Danke für eure hilfe und vorschläge! 
hab jetzt ein ananderes 2m kabel besorgt und getestet: alles funtioniert einwandfrei. 
also muss ein neues 10m kabel her. hab ein amazon basic kabel vom avr zum bd- kombi gerät, und vom avr zum beamer diesen dreck:
Home Theater HDMI Kabel - 10,00m: Amazon.de: Elektronik
naja, wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal.

hab jetzt mal ein bischen gestöbert und bin auf folgende produkte gestoßen:
LCS - ORION - 10M - ULTRA SERIES - HDMI 1.4a Generation: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
König 1.3C CAT2 HDMI Kabel 10m: Amazon.de: Elektronik
wobei ich das lcs-orion als hochwertiger empfinde laut rezensionen. kann ich da zugreifen oder ist 
von eurer seite ein anderes kabel empfehlenswerter?

@herbboy: kanns mir zwar nicht erklären aber wenn ich den beamer direkt an den bd player anschließe funkt das chinakabel.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

Das kann bei Receivern leider manchmal vorkommen... ich weiß aber auch nicht, warum. Kannst Du denn mal mit ZWEI kurzen Kabeln ausprobieren, ob es damit, also prinzipiell denn klappt, dass Du den Player an den Receiver anschließt und von dessen Ausgang dann zum Beamer gehst? Nicht, dass es gar nicht am Kabel, sondern nur am Receiver oder einer Einstellung liegt...


----------



## Aggrotyp (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

hab jetzt alles zum laufen gebracht mit den langen kabel, leider musste ich die auflösung beim bd player auf 576p stellen.
bei auflösungen über 576p scheitert das kabel, mit den beiden kurzen 2m kabeln kann das bild 
ohne probleme mit voller auflösung dargestellt werden.

ps: hab das billig kabel nochmal nachgemessen und es hat keine 10m, sonder 15m.
soll ich mir jetzt die arbeit antun und das wohnzimmer komplett  umstellen, und den kabelkanal neu montieren und ein 10m hdmi kaufen,
oder reicht eines der beiden aus für mindestens 720p:
LCS - FALCON - 15M - ULTRA SPEED SERIES - HDMI 1.4a: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
LCS - ORION - 20M - ULTRA SERIES - HDMI 1.4a Generation: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

Also, Du brauchst wirklich die 15m, oder wie? 

Welches Kabel da klappt, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Bei 10m sollte es normalerweise nur mit einem SEHR miesen oder defekten Kabel Probleme geben...    Schwer zu sagen, ob Du lieber etwas umstellen und ein mittelteures 10m holen sollst oder direkt ein teures 15m... ^^   diese beiden LCS zB könnten auch in Wahrheit nur mäßig gute Kabel sein, die mit einer ANGEBLICHEN UVP von über 150€ nun als Schnäppchen erscheinen, und in Wahrheit sind die nur 30€ wert... leider sind da auch noch keine Meinungen. 

Ich hab noch diese gefunden:

http://www.amazon.de/mumbi-Kabel-vergoldeten-Kontakten-Full-HD/dp/B003S5ET9W/
http://www.amazon.de/HDMI-Kabel-Ethernet-PRO-HDMI-auf-HDMI-Kabel-unterst%C3%BCtzt-3D-Fernseher/dp/B002KDGX1U
15m SunshineTronic HighEnd HDMI Flach Kabel mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik 
Clicktronic HC 250-1500 High Speed HDMI-Kabel 15 m: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Aggrotyp (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

hab mir jetzt mal das lcs falcon bestellt, am mittwoch wirds da sein, wenns nicht funkt gehts halt retour.
ansonsten funtioniert jetzt alles bestens.

gut eingestellt übertrifft das set meine erwartungen nochmals. 
sehr klarer sound aus allen ecken, die 701 legen gegenüber den 501 victas nochmal eins drauf im tiefbereich,
der sub bringt bei halber stufe meine couch trotzdem zum zittern (hab ihn wohl anfangs unterschätzt), 
bleibt aber trotzdem knackig und spielt nur dann wenn er soll.
obwohl beim sub noch mehr geht, lass ich die einstellung mal so da ich es für "gerade angenehm" empfinde
und er auch im richtigen moment die richtige stimmung aufkommen lässt.

wenn ihr nur mein grinsen beim bd schauen sehen könntet,  meld mich halt dann wenn ich das neue hdmi kabel 
verbaut habe, und berichte wie es (hoffentlich) funktioniert, bis dahin besten dank!


----------



## Aggrotyp (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Rat für Heimkinosystem*

Hab jetzt das neue hdmi kabel von lcs verlegt und angeschlossen. 
jetzt sind auflösungen von 720p und 1080p kein problem mehr, auch mit 15m kabellänge.

nun ist das werk vollbracht. ich möchte mich bei allen bedanken für die kompetenten beiträge und ratschläge.
danke sahit dass du mich auf die hecos gebracht hast, und besonderen dank an herbboy für die vielen (und vor allem schnellen) antworten.


----------

